# RCI Platinum Membership



## piilanigirl (Jan 8, 2016)

Hi! I have a question about the RCI Platinum Upgrade membership.  If you upgrade to Platinum with RCI, do you have a bigger variety of resorts available than non-Platinum members?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 8, 2016)

There are a few city hotels ( that are only available if you have a platinum membership.  There are also a couple of 1 br wyndham vacation (non timeshares) in Florida in non prime times that would be available.


Currently 11 properties in the US and 14 more in the rest of the world.  
Carolinas and the Southeast [2]
Florida - Other [4]
Gulf States [1]
Hawaii [2]
Mid-Atlantic [1]
Midwest & Plains [1]


----------



## piilanigirl (Jan 8, 2016)

Oh I see, when I looked at the Resort Directory and saw those Walt Disney World hotels, I wondered if those would be for Platinum members only.  I've never seen those types of hotels available for non-Platinum members so I had no idea they were part of RCI.  Thank you for your help.


----------



## Ace (May 24, 2016)

I upgraded to the platinum membership mainly because of the 10% discount on reserving "last call" deals.  I booked 2 weeks so far this year, and the 10% discount has amounted to something in the neighborhood of $50.  I will probably book another week for this summer.  The total amount of savings might not add up to the additional annual cost for the platinum membership fee, but could if I book more weeks in future years.

If you do not use all of your points, maybe saving them for something big later on to spend them on, platinum membership allows you to extend unused points for 2 years instead of 1 (for a fee of course - same fee as non-platinum members pay for 1-year extensions).

Also, for other special deals (sales, similar to last calls), platinum members get a one-day advance notification, and they can view the sales a day in advance of when the non-platinum members see them.  I have not taken advantage of this yet, but it might come in handy some day.

Your original question was whether platinum members are able to see resorts in addition to what non-members see.  A previous poster noted that there are some things available, but I have not checked those out because I have not been interested in those yet.  As far as the usual timeshare resorts, I don't think any additional are available for platinum members (at least I have not discovered it yet if you can).  The only thing I know of related to that inquiry is the one-day advance notification of sales.

There are other "perks" of platinum membership, but I either don't care about them or haven't investigated them yet.


----------



## CableMan67 (Jun 15, 2016)

Same here, was wondering if paying for Platinum membership gives me a slight edge in selection, but sounds you just get an extra day ahead of non platinum members? Anyone else that's a Platinum member can add to this?  Thanks 

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 15, 2016)

You only get an extra early day for sales and promotions, not inventory release.  The only inventory advantage is access to the non timeshare (at this point mostly a very limited supply of Hilton hotel rooms, some wyndham managed rentals, etc)  25 different properties total worldwide when I checked in January.


----------

